# Servlet ParameterChaos



## ifrit (30. Jul 2004)

hi, ich versuche über Links und Formulare Daten zu versenden.
Also ich versuche es nicht, ich schaffe das auch und kann sie auch auslesen.
Allerdings sind die völlig durcheinander, nachdem ich sie in einen vektor gepackt habe.



```
while (eParameterName.hasMoreElements())
			{
				String sParameterName = (String)eParameterName.nextElement();
				String sStringParameter[]= request.getParameterValues(sParameterName);
				m_vecStrings.add(sStringParameter[0]);
			}
```

vektor ist da und nimmt die daten auf, allerdings eben völlig durcheinander.

die reihenfolge ist im allgemeinen:

action
sid

sie werden in dieser reihenfolge abgeschickt im link, aber ankommen tun sie
	
	
	
	





```
Link?action=3&sid64554hg363634ac
```
sid
action

was ja nicht so schlimm wäre, wenn ich nicht auch noch Aufrufe hätte, wo noch mehr parameter, noch mehr durcheinander sind.

hat jemand ne idee, warum das passiert?


----------



## Guest (30. Jul 2004)

Der Grund wird wahrscheinlich der sein, dass die Parameter aus einem 
Map kommen, bei dem die Reihenfolge der Keys nicht garantiert ist.
z.B. HashTable, HashMap etc.


----------



## meez (2. Aug 2004)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Der Grund wird wahrscheinlich der sein, dass die Parameter aus einem
> Map kommen, bei dem die Reihenfolge der Keys nicht garantiert ist.
> z.B. HashTable, HashMap etc.



Zudem definiert HTTP keine Reihenfolgen....


Ruf die Parameter doch direkt ab.. request.getParameter("sid");


----------

